#  Chat Ecke >   Heute geht es mir nicht so gut, weil... >

## mämchen

Ich stelle mir vor, dass man hier zwar auf die Beiträge antworten kann, aber nicht unbedigt antworten muss, sondern vor allem sein/ihr persönliches Problem ablädt, warum es ihm/ihr heute nicht so gut geht.    *Heute geht es mir nicht so gut, weil...*  ...meine Kollegin und Freundin bei unserem Chef gekündigt hat. 
Ich mache meine Arbeit, aber sie hält den Laden zusammen! Was unser Chef gerne macht, macht er sofort, wen er gerne mag, dessen Anliegen werden gleich erledigt, vor allem anderen drückt er sich. Sie schafft es, ihm so auf die Füsse zu treten, dass es nicht weh tut, hat schon manche Kastanien aus dem Feuer geholt - trotz jahrelanger Krebserkrankung, mit einer Energie, die ich zutiefst bewundere. 
Gestern hat sie ihren Büroschlüssel zurück gegeben, weil sie genau das nicht mehr verkraftet, weil sie nicht mehr hinter ihm herräumen mag, weil er sich zwar zuarbeiten läßt, aber wir nichts ohne ihn fertig stellen können (er sitzt am einzigen PC), weil eigentlich er den Überblick haben müsste und nicht von seinen Angestellten die Prioritäten gesagt bekommen sollte, weil wir einfach keine Struktur 'reinkriegen. 
Wenn sie da ist, hört man ihr Gelächter bis auf die Straße, ich bin auch privat sehr gerne mit ihr zusammen. Vor der Zeit im Büro ohne sie habe ich Schiß.  
Einen Funken Hoffnung habe ich noch, dass sie ihren Entschluss noch einmal überdenkt. Meinen Chef hat es schwer getroffen, seine Frau hat erzählt, er fühle sich total schlecht und habe sich übergeben müssen wie zu Zeiten seiner Gallenerkrankung. Er will versuchen, etwas zu ändern, aber das Thema hatten wir ja auch nicht zum ersten Mal... 
Danke fürs zuhören, 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ute! 
Klasse Idee, so ein Thema aufzumachen! 
Vielen Dank dafür!* *  * * Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

@Andrea: Na, dann schreib her, was dich heute quält! Oder, sollte es jemandem so richtig gut gehen, kann er/sie vielleicht einen thread "Heute fühle ich mich toll, weil..." oder so aufmachen. Könnte mir auch gefallen, aber heute eben nicht! 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## StarBuG

Mich quält die Rüsselseuche das zweite Mal in zwei Wochen. 
Jetzt weiß ich, wie sich ein Papa fühlt, dessen Hosenscheißer gerade in den Kindergarten gekommen ist  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Wir sind auch schachmatt, mein Mann seit Freitagabend, ich seit gestern morgen! 
Fieber, Schüttelfrost, Gliederschmerzen und Schlappheit, wir fühlen uns wie 80jährige!! 
Keine weiteren Zeichen wie Husten, Schnupfen o.ä., also denke ich mal, daß es von dieser Megaaufregung dieser Woche kommt, meine Schwiegermutter muß so schnell wie möglich ins KH, Coronararterien (auf deutsch Herzkranzgefäße) zu 89% und 99% dicht, das heißt so schnell wie möglich 3 Bypässe legen.  
Wir wollten dieses Wochenende eigentlich Kraft tanken und uns erholen, naja, ruhig verhalten machen wir, Kraft tanken ist gescheitert. 
Ab nächstem, spätestens übernächstem Wochenende werden wir die kommenden 4 WE's mindestens immer nach Hamburg fahren bzw. nach dem KH dann in die Kur an der Ostsee, also noch mal 100 km mehr pro Strecke!  
Alles in allem bedeutet ein HH-Wochenende insgesamt 900 km innerhalb von noch nicht mal 48 Stunden, ein Ostseewochenende 1100, ebenfalls in weniger als 48 Stunden!  
Verständlich eigentlich, daß es uns nicht so gut geht zur Zeit, oder? Und ebenso verständlich, daß unsere Körper irgendwie alles rauslassen, sobald wir zu Ruhe gekommen sind.... 
Gefrustete Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

> Mich quält die Rüsselseuche das zweite Mal in zwei Wochen. 
> Jetzt weiß ich, wie sich ein Papa fühlt, dessen Hosenscheißer gerade in den Kindergarten gekommen ist

 
Tja dann wart mal ab bis Du erst mal Kinder-Doc bist bzw. Deine eigenen zweibeinigen Plagegeister in  vorgenannten KIGA oder in die Grundschule kommen.
Die bringen Dir dann garantiert auch die ganze Palette von unten bis nach oben und wieder zurück mit. 
Aber trotzdem GUTE BESSERUNG und viel trinken Salzlösung (wie gelernt zubereiten) und inhalieren auf Teufel komm raus

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
Lars nehmen Heißes Kölsch trinken und ab in die Falle zum schwitzen.
und gesund werden. 
Auf alle Fälle Euch zweien Gute Besserung.

----------


## Teetante

*@ Obelix! 
Heißes Kölsch? Willst Du uns vergiften?? 
Nee, nee, laß mal, hier gibt es gesunden Kräutertee und viel Ruhe, bei dem Wetter heute war auch nicht viel mehr möglich! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante 
Heißes Kölsch ist und schmeckt doch wie Kräutertee.

----------


## Teetante

*Also das ist ja wohl eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit, ein Kölsch mit einem Kräutertee zu vergleichen!  
Ich ziehe heute abend den Tee vor! Hihi.  
So, nun geht es wieder Richtung Sessel, Mummeldecke, Telefon (muß nochmal mit Schwiemu tel.) und Tee sowie zum TV und dann war es das heute mit Internetto!  
Bis morgen irgendwann im Verlauf des Tages, ich gehe mich jetzt erstmal wieder erholen von dem anstrengenden Schreiben hier, habe wieder den Stand einer 80jährigen erreicht, heute morgen fühlten wir uns immerhin schon wieder wie 72!  
Was auch immer es ist, was uns lahmlegt, es kann gerne schnell wieder verschwinden!  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Und bei mir macht sich der Wetterumschwung von Frühlings- zu Winterwetter bemerkbar. Heute ist mal wieder so ein Tag, an dem ich vor Verwachsungsschmerzen kaum aufrecht stehen kann. Andrea: Ich muss heute wohl mindestens 90 sein, denn ich meistere nicht mal 50 m zu Fuß.  :Angry:   Wollte heute die Blütenpracht im Garten vor dem kommenden Frost schützen, aber es ging bei mir absolut nix.  :angry_10:    Allen, die gerade leiden, wünsche ich gute Besserung!  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## mämchen

StarBuG, Teetante und Lars, 
auch von mir "gute Besserung". Ich denke mal, dass bei euch allen zur Zeit durch Stress und Druck die Immunabwehr ein bißchen schwach ist  und der Körper sich dann eben kaum noch wehren kann, wenn ein Infekt unterwegs ist.  
Andrea, gibt es auch noch einen SchwieVa? Wenn ja, könnte er doch während der Reha an der Ostsee Quartier beziehen und ihr vll. nur jedes 2. WE fahren. Lars wird ja auch in der Firma nicht geschont, da ist die Tour an *jedem* WE schon ziemlich hart. 
Jedenfalls wünsch ich euch dreien und allen Mitlesern, die "es" auch erwischt hat, dass ihr bald wieder fit seid und es dann auch bleibt...   
Ute

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Monsti, 
wie lange halten diese Verwachsungsschmerzen denn an? Musst du was einnehmen oder gehen sie von alleine wieder weg?    
Und hoffentlich hat jemand dann eure Blümchen eingepackt - bei den Bäumen kann man ja nichts tun, aber Sträucher und Stauden würde ich auch einpacken wollen. Ich hoffe, dass es bei uns an der "deutschen Riviera" so kalt nicht mehr wird. Es stehen sogar die Magnolien schon in voller Blüte!   
Auch dir eine gute Besserung und eine schmerzfreie Nacht, 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben! 
Also, der Reihe nach: Monsti, heute morgen ist wieder das Gefühl der 70jährigen bei mir, bei Lars eher 90+ erreicht, habe eben einen Arzttermin für ihn bei unserer HÄ gemacht, um 9.50 Uhr muß er hin, ich fahre ihn. Im Büro steht alles Kopf, Lars nicht da, 2 andere auf Geschäftsreise, das Mobiltelefon hat schon 3 x geklingelt!! Und da soll sich einer erholen bei! 
Ute, es gibt einen Schwieva, der wird sich auch an die Ostsee begeben, aber er selber ist auch herzkrank, hat vor 3 Jahren die gleiche OP gehabt und auch noch eine neue Herzklappe bekommen. Das heißt, er wird auch nicht die ganze Zeit an der Ostsee sein können, Gesa wird da hoffentlich auch gut eingespannt, so daß sie auch danach wieder halbwegs fit ist!  
Wir werden fahren, jedes Wochenende, haben wir bei Schwieva auch so gemacht, ich rechne eigentlich auch damit, daß sie diese Woche noch ins KH einberufen wird, sie rechnet da allerdings nicht mit, sie meint, sie käme nicht so schnell dran und der Kardiologe hätte wohl übertrieben, ihr ginge es doch gut! Ahhhhjaaaaa. Ohne Worte!  
So, nun warte ich erstmal gespannt auf die Diagnose unserer HÄ und vor allem, wie lange sie Lars krankschreibt! (Mann krank = Mann stirbt! ) Das ist zwar gemein, aber es trifft hier 100% zu! Wobei es ihm wirklich bescheiden geht heute morgen, tut mir auch leid, aber er steht mir laufend im Weg rum! Ich habe ihn jetzt auf das Sofa gezwungen, mit Tee in der Hand und Decke auf ihm, Fieber liegt bei 38,7 Grad. TV angemacht und gut ist! Wie ein kleines Kind..... 
Ich hoffe mal, dieser Kelch ist doch irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen, ich muß morgen zur HÄ wegen verschiedenem Kram und Donnerstag zur Blutentnahme wegen Allergie, BB, BSG, Cholesterin und Triglyceriden. Ansonsten werde ich mir morgen dann auch was gegen diesen Virus oder was es sein mag geben lassen.  
Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden, auch was Schwiemu angeht, dieser Thread war die beste Idee seit langem!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Julchen

An alle, denen es nicht gut geht! 
Hier kommt eine dicke Portion guter Wünsche
von
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*Aktueller Stand: Lars ist bis Freitag einschließlich krankgeschrieben und muß leichte Antibiose nehmen über 10 Tage. Diagnose: fieberhafter bis hochfieberhafter Infekt, nicht näher bezeichnet, akute Tracheitis, Verdacht auf beginnende Bronchitis. (Übesetzung der ICD-Diagnosen)  
Mir geht es gut, mein Mann hütet das Bett, war eben in der Badewanne und schreit nun nach Weib und Tee!  
Von Schwiemu habe ich nun den Befundbericht per FAX bekommen, mich schockiert ja eigentlich so schnell nichts mehr, aber dieser Befund hat mich dann doch sprachlos gemacht!  
Gehe nun mal zu Lars, betüddel ihn ein wenig und bringe ihm den gewünschten Tee!  
Ansonsten würde ich mir den Mai sehr herbeiwünschen, wenn wir zu Monsti nach Tirol in den Urlaub fahren, Erholung dringend nötig!  
Genervte Grüße, Andrea  *

----------


## castor-troy

mir gehts derbe net gut weil ich in die falsche verliebt bin nja hoffe nu net falscher beitrag oder so wenn ja sorry ich neu  hmm :Huh?:

----------


## Teetante

*@ Castor-Troy! 
Du meinst das aber nicht etwa in Anspielung auf Deinen Beitrag in der Flirtecke, oder?  
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## castor-troy

ähm no commentar LG :Smiley:

----------


## mämchen

@castor-troy: willkommen im Forum auch von mir! 
Ich brauch gleich mal 'ne Übersetzung von dir: was bedeutet "derbe"? Hast es schon in zwei Beiträgen verwendet, ich kenn das Wort überhaupt nicht! 
Neugierige Grüße 
Ute

----------


## castor-troy

derbe=heftig. also man könnte sagen das geht mir derbe aufn sack wäre gleiche wie geht mir mächtig aufn sack das is derbe.und natürlich entschuldigung für so wörter wie sack kein benehmen im sorry :Zwinker:  :Smiley: lg

----------


## Teetante

*So, wieder mal was Neues von uns und Schwiemu:  
Am 28.03.07 (nä. Mittwoch) wird sie stationär aufgenommen, durchläuft dann den ganzen Tag die Klinik mit den Voruntersuchungen und wird am Donnerstag, 29.03.07 operiert. 
Nun wissen wir endlich, wann es losgeht, können uns dieses Wochenende noch erholen von Viren und Fieber und Aufregung, nächsten Freitag fahren wir dann nach HH und Samstagabend wieder zurück. Höllentour... 
Ansonsten geht es uns ganz gut, Lars ist auf dem Wege der Besserung, mich hat es heute nachmittag mit einem heftigen Migräneanfall niedergehauen, nun geht es wieder etwas besser.  
Was das Thema Schwiemu angeht, sie völlig vom Hocker, daß sie nun doch "so schnell" stationär aufgenommen wird, sie dachte, das dauert noch Tage bis Wochen und nun hatten wir heute wieder heulendes Elend am Telefon! Naja, hoffen wir alle das Beste, unsere Nerven liegen leicht blank. 
Ich gehe jetzt Tim Mälzer gucken, viele liebe Grüße,  
Andrea 
P.S. Man könnte derbe auch einfach mit grob oder heftig übersetzen, ohne Ausdrücke wie "Sack" etc. zu benutzen!!*

----------


## castor-troy

hab mich scho entschuldigt sory :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*@ castor-troy! 
Du kannst Deine Beiträge auch bearbeiten - als kleiner Tip für das nächste Mal!  
Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

Danke, Leute!  
castor-troy, magst du bei "Vorstellungen" nicht mal was von dir erzöhlen? 
Liebe Grüsse 
Ute

----------


## Patientenschubser

So die Damen zurück zum Thema,  
ich habe mit Castor-troy bereits gesprochen.... 
gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*@ Schubser! 
Warst Du erfolgreich in Deinem Gespräch??  
Danke auf jeden Fall, daß Du hier mal reingeschaut hast und es auch bemerkt hast! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na mein Avatarbild reicht ja wohl aus.. 
Ja ich war erfolgreich!
Klar hab ich das bemerkt, ich merk alles (fast jedenfalls). 
Ich hab das Forum im Blick und schau mir *alle* Beiträge an. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

danke schubsi, 
bin voreingenommen und werde dazu nichts sagen, nur via pn.

----------


## castor-troy

ja niemehr abkürzungen oder böse wörter  :Smiley: man lernt dazu irgendwie :Grin:  :a_plain111:  :angry_slap_3:

----------


## Patientenschubser

An alle: *
 ZURÜCK ZUM THEMA!!!*

----------


## Teetante

*Morgen gibt es mehr zum eigentlichen Thema! 
@ Schubser: * *DANKE!!* *
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

Man o man was für ein Schnupfenwetter jetzt haben wir über NAcht hier in Sachsen mal eben 5 cm Neuschnee bekommen und es soll so weiter Schneien den ganzen Tag. 
Hatschi 
Wie soll ich da denn meinen Schnupfen weg bekommen. 
Da heißt es immer Arbeiten wo andere Urlaub machen von wegen ich fahr wieder zurück in den Süden und kuriere mich da aus 
Trieftempolix

----------


## Brava

Gute Besserung

----------


## Teetante

*@ Obelix: 
Gute Besserung! 
@ Brava und Lucy: 
Eure Flirtereien passen hier nicht hin! Dafür habt Ihr doch nun wirklich eine eigene Ecke!! 
Gruß, Andrea  *

----------


## Julchen

hallo,
heute geht es mir nicht so gut, weil
ich absolut schachmatt bin, ich habe das Gefühl als wenn ich im Steinbruch gearbeitet hätte. 
Dabei war es in dieser Woche nur die an 3 Tagen stattfindende Octreoidit-Szintigraphie, die mich geschafft hat und ein ziemlich ausgeflippter Blutdruck und angina pectoris war gestern auch mal wieder mehrfach zu Besuch (zum Glück habe ich immer Nitro dabei). Obwohl es nur ca. 40 km zu dem Krankenhaus sind, hat mich auch die Fahrerei sehr angestrengt, gestern hat mich (supernett) mein Mann gefahren. 
Wahrscheinlich lege ich mich gleich mal auf's Söffchen. 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Julchen! 
Was ist eine "Octreoidit-Szintigraphie"? Und die läuft über 3 Tage? Kein Wunder, daß Du Dich nach Deinem Sofa sehnst.  
Genieße den Tag auf dem Sofa, kuschel mit Deinen Hunden und laß es Dir gut gehen. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea  *

----------


## Julchen

Hallo Andrea,
Octreotid-Szintigraphie (ich hoffe, ich gebe es richtig weiter - es ist so wie ich es verstanden habe - eben als Laie):
Ausgangspunkt war: sind noch weitere neuroendokrine Tumore oder Karzinoide aufzuspüren.  
Es wurde mir ein Radiopharmakon gespritzt - Substanz Octreotide. Das Mittel reichert sich in endokrinen Tumoren an den Zellmembranen der Somatostatin-Rezeptoren an, die einen Tumor durch eine besondere Dichte der Rezeptoren zeigt. 
Somatostatin ist ein Hormon, das um seine Wirkung auszuprägen, an Somatostatin-Rezeptoren in den Organen anbindet. 
Das hat man sich in der Nuklearmedizin zunutze gemacht und simuliert das Hormon durch die radioaktive Substanz.  
Nach der Injektion des Octreotids hatte ich erst mal 4 Std. Wartezeit (ich glaube, man nennt es Anreicherungszeit). Danach wurde mit der Gamma-Camera der ganze Körper gescannt - etwa 1 Std. - schön ruhig liegen auf einer schmalen "Pritsche". 
Als Vorbereitung für den nächsten Tag musste ich ein Abführmittel nehmen. 
Nächste Tag: Thorax-Aufnahme, Dauer: ca. 1 1/2 Std.
Letzte Tag: Abdomen, ca. 1 1/2 St. 
Das war die sachliche Seite. 
Emotional und körperlich war es für mich sehr anstrengend. Der hohe Blutdruck machte mir sehr zu schaffen, immer wieder mit Nitro runtergedrückt. Ich bin sonst ein sehr geduldiger Mensch, aber diesmal nervte mich die übliche Warterei. 
Dann fiel auch noch die Camera aus und ich sollte zu einem anderen Institut fahren und ich kenne mich nicht so gut in der Stadt, wo das Krankenhaus ist, aus. Bei solchen kleinen Problemen bleibe ich sonst ruhig, diesmal regte ich mich auf und bin dann schnell zur Toilette gegangen und hab geheult (die Leute in der Nuklear konnten ja schließlich nichts dafür) - zum Glück ging dann die Camera wieder. 
Mit dem Abführmittel hatte ich meine Probleme, mein Blutdruck reagiert darauf; um 4 Uhr morgens 240/95 Blutdruck, mir war schlecht, hatte einen fiesen angina pectoris-Anfall, gegen 1/2 10 Uhr ging es mir wieder etwas besser. (ich erinnerte mich dann, dass ich schon mal so ein Theater nach dem gleichen Abführmittel gehabt hatte.)
Das mir meine Muskeln an Armen und Schultern nach dem nächsten Tag schmerzten, lag wohl daran, dass die Arme für die ganze Zeit der Aufnahme nach oben gelegt werden mussten. 
Der letzte Tag war der härteste Tag für mich: ich fing grundlos an zu heulen und das bedeutet bei mir immer: Blutdruck sehr hoch, angina pectoris - mehrfach Nitrospray und das Ganze während der Aufnahmen. Zum Glück geht so etwas auch vorüber.
Die Leute in der Nuklear waren sehr verständnisvoll und ganz lieb zu mir.  
Mancher denkt vielleicht jetzt: man, was stellt die sich an, so eine Untersuchung ist doch wohl nicht so schlimm und tut nicht weh - mein Kopf sagt mir das auch, ich will keinem die Arbeit erschweren; aber mein Körper ist nicht mehr besonders belastbar, er reagiert prompt. Es braucht schon ziemlich viel seelische Energie, sich davon nicht runterziehen zu lassen und immer wieder die Hoffnung zu haben, dass es auch mal wieder besser wird. Ich freue mich darüber, dass ich das Schöne im Leben sehen kann und zum Glück ein sonniges Gemüt habe. 
Jetzt bin ich wieder müüüüüüüde, das Söffchen ruft. 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Maggie

Ach Julchen,  
solche Situationen kennen wir doch alle, wenn die Nerven total am Ende sind. Gut in so einer Situation so schwer krank zu sein, war ich Gott sei Dank noch nicht. 
Aber ich weiß wie es ist, wenn man unter großer seelischer Anspannung steht und da darf man auch ruhig mal weinen, das tut gut. 
Ich drücke Dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass es Dir bald wieder etwas besser geht und Du die Kraft hast weiterhin so stark zu sein. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Julchen

Hallo Maggie,
danke schön für das Daumen drücken und deine Aufmunterung!
Superfoto von dir!!!!! 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Julchen! 
Sorry, daß ich erst jetzt auf Deine lange Erklärung antworte, wie Du weißt, war mein Mann krank zuhause und ich hatte in den letzten Tagen keine Chance, lange vor dem Rechner zu sitzen. Nun ist er wieder im Büro und ich kann Dir schreiben! 
Also, was Du da beschreibst, wie die Untersuchung abläuft über 3 Tage hinweg, das habe ich noch nie gehört, also vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos! 
Natürlich kann man bei so einer Tortour wohl mit den Nerven runter sein, das kann ich völlig verstehen und nachvollziehen, ich hätte bestimmt ähnlich reagiert und geweint, wenn ich auch keine Angina pectoris-Anfälle bekomme.  
Wurde denn bei der Untersuchung irgendwas Neues festgestellt, was Du bisher noch nicht wußtest? 
Liebe Grüße und einen dicken Knuddler für Dich, genieße heute die Sonne, wenn Du kannst! 
Andrea*

----------


## Julchen

Hallo Andrea,
du musst auch nicht gleich antworten, das ist schon in Ordnung, dennoch finde ich es sehr nett, wenn du schreibst.
Was ein Glück, dass dein Mann wieder auf den Strümpfen ist.  
Mein Blutdruck ist ziemlich unberechenbar, normalerweise würde ich ja solche Untersuchungen nicht als Tortur erleben, ich sehe es ja positiv, dass es solche Möglichkeiten der Untersuchung gibt. Spinnt mein Blutdruck rum, muckert auch meine Pumpe und es nimmt mich ziemlich mit.
Gestern hatte ich morgens Blutdruck 199/98 Puls 69, um ca. 14.00 Uhr 113/54 P. 70 und abends wieder 184/94 P 63 - es ging mir nicht gut dabei, wobei ich sogar die höheren Werte besser verkrafte als der niedrige Werte. 
Ergebnis der Untersuchung erhalte ich Ende dieser Woche, mal gespannt wie es dann weitergeht.  
Habt ihr auch so schönes Wetter?! Ist das nicht toll?!!!
Ich wünsche dir einen guten Start in die Woche. 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*.... mich meine Schwiemu bekloppt macht! Sie muß doch morgen ins KH, kann ihre Sorgen ja verstehen, wenn es um die OP geht, aber was die sich jetzt schon für Gedanken macht, ist einfach unfassbar! Habe ihr eben gesagt, sie solle nun erstmal die OP und den KH-Aufenthalt abwarten, dann kann sie mal Pläne für die anschließende Kur schmieden! Außerdem kauft sie alles mögliche ein und kocht vor, für ihren Mann könnte ich das verstehen, aber nein, sie macht das alles für uns, wenn wir kommen! Dabei wollte ich doch so gerne meinem Schwieva mal beweisen, daß gesunde Küche auch gut schmecken kann ohne literweise Sahne und halbpfundweise Schmalz!  
Naja, wir fahren am Donnerstagabend hin, bleiben bis Sonntag, da wissen die aber alle beide noch nichts von, sonst würden die sich noch mehr bekloppt machen, das sagen wir erst morgen abend meinem Schwieva, wenn Schwiemu schon im KH ist. 
Ansonsten habe ich mich irgendwie beim Nordic Walking am Sonntag verdreht und plage mich nun mit Rückenschmerzen vom Feinsten rum! Nehme seit gestern Voltaren plus Magenschutz, hilft mir immer gut, wirkt jetzt auch gerade wieder.  
Hoffen wir das Beste für morgen und vor allem Donnerstag, wenn die Bypass-OP stattfindet, unsere Nerven hier liegen leicht blank.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Brava

Ich Drück euch fest die Daumen

----------


## Teetante

*Danke, Brava, das können wir gut gebrauchen.  
Ich weiß zwar, daß diese Bypass-OP heutzutage wohl nicht mehr ganz so selten ist und auch die Patienten wieder aufwachen, aber wenn es die eigene Familie betrifft, geht man da irgendwie ganz anders mit um trotz des Fachwissens oder vielleicht auch gerade deshalb.  
Außerdem hat sie ja auch noch die MS und die Kardiologen meinten, es könnte halt was länger dadurch dauern, bis sie wieder halbwegs fit ist, weil ihr einfach die körperliche Kraft fehlt. 
Alles ganz großer Mist und wir soweit weg.... Naja, Augen zu und durch, wird schon irgendwie alles funktionieren! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Brava

Jede Op ist ein Risiko aber du musst immer denken es wird wieder gut,so mach ich es wenn mein Onkel mal wieder mit dem Herz was hat
Bisher hats geholfen 
Ich wünsch euch was!!!!!

----------


## Julchen

Hallo Andrea,
ich wünsche dir gute Besserung für dein Kreuz! Menno und Fieber hast du auch noch - komm bald wieder auf die Strümpfe! 
Das deine Schwiemu Muffe vor der OP hat und sich ängstigt, kann ich sehr gut verstehen. 
Auch wenn du denkst, die Kocherei ist überflüssig, vielleicht ist es aber auch nur Ablenkung für sie - Aktionismus, damit die Angst nicht übergroß wird.  
Deiner Schwiemu wünsche ich zu allererst Mut, dann, dass sie die OP gut übersteht, sie sich gut erholt und die belastende MS sich nicht negativ auf alles auswirkt.
Dir und deinem Mann wünsche ich gute Nerven und viel Kraft und ich drück euch die Daumen, dass alles gut geht. 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*Vielen Dank Julchen, ich werde dann morgen nachmittag oder aber erst, wenn wir wieder da sind berichten, wie alles gelaufen ist. 
Ich gehe gleich zum Arzt, muß schließlich fit sein die nächsten Tage und lasse mir tatsächlich ein Antibiotikum verschreiben, auch wenn ich da sonst kein Freund von bin. 
Die Rückenschmerzen sind wohl eher Nierenschmerzen, heute nacht war es ganz extrem und Fieber war auch hochgegangen. Beste Krankheit taugt nichts, haben wir früher immer in der Praxis gesagt.... 
Ich poste nachher, was meine Ärztin gesagt und verschrieben hat. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Teetante

*Sodele, bin wieder da, muß gleich zur Apotheke mein Rezept einlösen. 
Habe einen hochfieberhaften Infekt zusammen mit einer akuten Nierenentzündung, ggf. auch Nierenbeckenentzündung. Das waren die Rückenschmerzen, sind aber die Nieren. Habe Antibiotikum verschrieben bekommen über 10 Tage durchzunehmen. Danach Blutwertkontrolle, die BSG und das CRP waren deutlich außerhalb des Normbereiches, BSG 40/68, CRP 8,01 (Normwert unter 0,5!!).  
Fühle mich leicht matschig, gehe nun zu Fuß ins Dorf zur Apotheke und danach werde ich heute wohl das Sofa hüten mit Decke und Tee in ausreichender Menge. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Brava

Na dann ab ins Bettchen
Gute Besserung

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava, 
aber das arme Mädchen ist doch allein 
Von mir natürlich auch Gute Besserung 
Nierenwärmer mal eben rüberwerf

----------


## Brava

Ja die arme,Nierenbeckenentzündung tut weh
wir knuddeln dich von hier aus

----------


## Teetante

**lach* auf dem Sofa kann ich auch alleine liegen, TV-Programm gibt die üblichen Sachen her wie Gerichtsshows und Co., da werde ich mich nachher durchzappen, vielleicht kommt ja irgendwo was, was ein bißchen geistvoller ist. Ich muß aber auch ein wenig was tun hier, da wir doch morgen abend nach Hamburg müssen, naja, so kann man sich den Tag auch gestalten, 2 Teile bügeln, 30 Minuten ausruhen etc. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Teetante

*Guten Morgen! 
Ute, ich mißbrauche diese Woche dieses Thema für unseren Kram hier, aber ein eigenes aufzumachen wäre schwachsinnig, der Titel des Themas trifft es einfach 100%ig! 
Neues aus Hamburg:
Meine Schwiemu wird erst morgen früh operiert, weil die einen noch dringenderen Patienten dazwischen schieben mußten. Wäre alles halb so schlimm, wenn sie das Zimmer nicht mit 2 frisch operierten Damen teilen müßte, die auch beide Bypässe bekommen haben und somit sieht Schwiemu, daß das alles kein leichter Spaziergang wird. Die Nacht war furchtbar, sie rief mich um halb 8 weinend vom Handy an, da stand sie vor der Klinik und hätte sich am liebsten in die S-Bahn nach Hause gesetzt! Nun hat sie halt noch mehr Angst, weniger eigentlich vor morgen, denn da schläft sie narkosebdingt, sondern eher vor den Tagen nach der OP.  
Warum sie sich keine Schlaftablette hat geben lassen gestern abend oder auch noch in der Nacht, weiß ich nicht, konnte sie mir auch nicht sagen. Sie ist völlig von der Rolle und weint eigentlich seit gestern, als ihr gesagt wurde, sie wird erst Freitagfrüh operiert. Wir fahren heute abend nach Hamburg, Schwieva freut sich sehr, auch er ist völlig überfordert mit der ganzen Situation und so können wir als Kinder ihn wenigstens was ablenken, zum KH fahren, Parkplatz suchen und alles so normale Sachen, die ihn zur Zeit sehr anstrengen und die ihn auch sehr aufregen. Kann man sich als gesunder Mensch wohl auch nicht vorstellen, aber er weiß ja auch, was auf seine Frau zukommt, er hat das gleiche durchgemacht vor 3 Jahren mit noch zusätzlich einer neuen Herzklappe. 
Mein lieber Mann ist völlig fertig, der Streß im Büro, ich krank, seine Eltern auf sich alleine gestellt, alles zum Schreien zur Zeit. Gestern mußte er nach Kaiserslautern, von uns aus hier auch gute 270 Km eine Strecke, da ist aber Gott sei Dank sein Kollege gefahren, die wissen alle Bescheid in der Firma, er hat auch problemlos Urlaub für morgen bekommen und kann auch heute früh gehen, d. h. er wird gegen 16 Uhr nach Hause fahren und dann geht es direkt, nachdem er mich und unsere Sachen eingesammelt hat, auf die A1 Richtung Hamburg, wahrscheinlich werde ich den ersten Teil der Strecke übernehmen, Lars ist einfach zu angespannt im Moment. Hoffe nur, daß mein Kram sich mit der nächsten Antibiotikum-Tbl. auch weiter verabschiedet und auch mein Fieber unten bleibt.  
So, nun werde ich mal weiter unsere Sachen fertigmachen und packen, die Waschmaschine läuft schon wieder und der Trockner will ausgeräumt werden.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Andrea, 
nee, es macht mir nix, wenn du dich hier ausheulst, passt doch wirklich. Und jede/r dem/der es auch nicht gut geht, kann sich dazu gesellen, so hab ich es schon gedacht.  
Manchmal geht es einem schon ein bißchen besser, wenn man sich seinen Kummer nur von der Seele geredet/geschrieben hat, tief durchatmet und dann anfängt, "einen Stein nach dem anderen" aus dem Weg zu räumen, die Sache an sich heran kommen läßt und guckt, was wird. 
Ich wünsch euch mal, dass das in HH gelingt, und denke, es wird viel zur Beruhigung beitragen, wenn ihr einfach da seid und selber auch Ruhe ausstrahlt.    
Bis dann, 
liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Ute, ja sag mal, wo hast Du denn diesen Smart-Smiley her?? 
Der ist ja klasse!  
Boah, Leute, mein Antibiotikum ärgert mich sehr, grummelt in meinem Bauch, man könnte denken, ich sei heute ein Bär! Naja, und der blöde Durchfall kommt bestimmt von dem Zeug, steht auch in dem Beipackzettel an fast erster Stelle bei den Nebenwirkungen. Komme hier auch irgendwie nicht weiter, aber egal, habe ja noch was Zeit, gebügelt ist alles, Wäsche ist soweit auch fertig, nur noch zusammenlegen und packen. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Claus

Hi Andrea, 
ich wünsche Euch auch für HH alles Gute und kommt gesund wieder! 
Wenn Du sehen willst, wo die Bilder herkommen: Maus drauf, RECHTE Taste, Eigenschaften. Dann siehst Du die EMail-Adresse. :Zwinker:   
Viele Grüße
Claus

----------


## Brava

Na Dann wünsch ich euch mal das beste für Morgen

----------


## mämchen

Guck mal hier:  http://www.smilies.4-user.de/index.p...euge&offset=20  
Viel Spaß 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Danke Ute, habe mir den Link direkt abgespeichert.    *

----------


## Teetante

*@ Brava! 
Dankeschön! 
@ Claus! 
Wow, wieder was gelernt, was diesen Computerkram angeht. Dankeschön, auch für die guten Wünsche wegen Hamburg! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea  *

----------


## Claus

:b_wink:

----------


## Teetante

*So, Bericht vom Wochenende:  OP gut verlaufen, ging recht schnell mit 2,5 Stunden für 4 Bypässe und bis auf Nachwirkungen in Form von starkem Erbrechen von der Narkose hat Schwiemu alles recht gut überstanden. 
Seit gestern morgen ist sie auf der Normalstation, bekommt aufgrund ihres sehr hohen Cholesterins und anderen erhöhten Blutfettwerten Diät-Kost, die ihr gar nicht schmeckt und an der sie nur rummeckert, weil sie keine Sahnesoßen oder Butter bekommt. Sie freut sich schon, wenn sie heute oder morgen nachmittag mit ihrem Mann in die Cafeteria gehen kann, um erstmal was Anständiges zu essen!! Ohne Worte. 
Das Wochenende an sich war sehr stressig für uns, Schwieva ist kein einfacher Mensch und somit haben wir versucht, immer mal wieder etwas Ruhe für uns zu finden, was nicht immer geglückt ist. Mein Mann ist total platt, der war gestern abend um 21 Uhr im Bett und hat gelesen, als ich ne halbe Stunde später dazukam, hat er tief und fest geschlafen mit Brille auf der Nase.  
Auf der Station macht Schwiemu den Mund nicht auf und scheucht lieber ihren Mann durch die Gegend. Sie hat wohl Darmbeschwerden in Form von Blähungen, nun sollte er ihr was kaufen und mitbringen und befragte mich dann gestern abend dazu. Habe ihn an Ärzte und Schwestern verwiesen, ich werde bestimmt nicht sagen, besorge dieses oder jenes und gib es ihr, ich pfusche denen da nicht rein. Das Telefon geht hier über Tag mindestens 5 mal, immer Schwieva und immer neue Sachen bzw. er will dann einfach über Sachen diskutieren, die er so und so gehört hat und was ich denn dazu sage. Meine Nerven liegen ähnlich blank wie die meines Mannes. 
Freitagmorgen sind wir wieder auf der A1 Richtung HH zu finden, Ostersonntagmittag geht es nach Hause zurück und danach das Wochenende hat meine Mum Geburtstag und wir bleiben hier! Dann fahren wir wieder um den 20.4. rum, diesmal dann in die Kur Richtung Timmendorf/Ostsee. 
Mein Schwieva erzählte am WE allen, die anriefen vom Freundeskreis, die "Kinder" kämen von nun an jedes Wochenende bis Schwiemu wieder rundum fit ist, das könne ja die nächsten 3 Monate dauern. Wir saßen da und haben dann etwas später das mal richtig gestellt, schließlich können wir nicht jedes Wochenende in der nächsten Zeit mal eben 900 km in nicht mal 48 Stunden bewältigen. 
Nun werde ich sehen, daß ich hier alles fertig bekomme, Wäsche, Bügeln, Haushalt, muß ja auch hier weiterlaufen. Ich habe nach meinem Infekt alles Gelenke entzündet gehabt, die Reste sind noch da in Form von entzündeten, sehr schmerzhaften Handgelenken und Fingern sowie die Schultergelenke. Aber da kräht zur Zeit kein Hahn nach und so: Augen zu und durch!  
Genervte Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Claus

Kopf hoch Andrea, es kommen bald auch wieder bessere Tage! :thinking2_cut:

----------


## Brava

Schön zu hören

----------


## Julchen

hallo Andrea,
gut, dass die OP deiner Schwiemu zufriedenstellend verlaufen ist.  
Das was du beschrieben hast über eure Besuche und allem Drumherum - hab ich mir lebhaft vorgestellt. 
Das ältere Menschen in so einer Stresssituation wie sie deine Schwieeltern erleben, andere Vorstellungen von Betreuung und Zuwendung haben wie Familienangehörige das leisten können - ist ohnehin ein Faß ohne Boden, weil sie es anders erleben. 
Aber ich finde, man kann trotzdem liebevoll sein, ohne sich gleich an den Rand der Erschöpftheit zu bringen. 
(Ich schreibe da so aus Erfahrung - leider habe ich es falsch gemacht.) Du hast ja wohl auch schon mit deinen Schwieeltern geredet.  
Auch bei dem Stress: Geh gut mit dir um!
Ich wünsche dir bald, dass sich die Entzündung wieder fortmacht und du deine Finger, Handgelenke und deine Schultern wieder ohne Schmerzen bewegen kannst. 
Ob dir wohl ein wärmendes Massageöl helfen würde?  
Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft und das sich alles gut entwickeln wird. 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Also, neuester Stand der Dinge: Wir bleiben über Ostern zuhause (freu, freu, freu), meine Schwiemu kommt morgen aus dem KH, geht dann am Dienstag in die Kur und wir haben gestern abend mit Schwieva gesprochen und alle 3 festgestellt, daß es Schwachsinn hoch 5 wäre, würden wir auch noch kommen. Schwiemu kann eh nichts machen, außer auf dem Sofa sitzen oder liegen, sie würde dann aber kochen und tun und machen, auch wenn es nicht geht, dafür kennen wir sie alle zu gut.  
Dafür fahren wir nächsten Samstag, am Freitag (hihi, der 13.) hat meine Mum Geburtstag, da sind wir natürlich bei ihr und so nimmt sich mein Mann Urlaub an dem Montag, so daß wir dann Montagfrüh nach Hause fahren und meine Schwiemu somit Samstag und Sonntag an der Ostsee besuchen können. Dann werden wir wohl erst wieder fahren, wenn sie wieder zuhause ist und sich auch von den ganzen Strapazen erholt hat und auch wieder etwas mehr unternehmen kann. 
Es gab gestern abend erstmal leicht beleidigte Reaktionen seitens meines Schwieva, aber dann hat er unsere Argumente auch eingesehen und verstanden, zumal wir nicht gerade um die Ecke wohnen! 
Wir freuen uns auf Ostern zuhause, machen nicht viel und erholen uns, hoffen auf Sonne und gehen einen Abend mit meinen Eltern essen oder sind bei ihnen zuhause, das wollten wir eh machen, so haben wir nun ein paar Abende mehr zur Auswahl als nur den Montag. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

Weil mein Herz blutet und ich eingestehen muss das auch ich Fehler gemacht habe in den letzten Tagen.

----------


## Teetante

*@ Obelix! 
Was auch immer Du getan hast, Du hast Einsicht, also auf geht es und mach es wieder gut!  
Drücke die Daumen, daß es klappt. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

Das ist es ja, ich glaub es war gut.

----------


## Teetante

*@ Obelix! 
Dir blutet Dein Herz, weil Du irgendwas gemacht hast, was gut war?? Sorry, aber das verstehe ich dann auch nicht wirklich...  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

Das dacht ich mir ! 
Würde zu Dir passen.

----------


## Teetante

*Ich schicke Dir mal was Sonne, vielleicht geht es Dir dann besser! 
*Teetante schiebt Sonne Richtung Obelix*   *

----------


## Caro

Heut gehts mir nicht sehr gut weil.... 
....ich grad erfahren habe das ein Mensch der mir sehr wichtig ist 
 nun nach Afghanistan muss:-(

----------


## Julchen

Hallo Caro,
oh Schreck - da ginge es mir auch nicht gut, wenn ich das erfahren würde. 
Trösten werde ich dich nicht können, aber dem Menschen, der nach Afghanistan gehen muss und dir möchte ich alles Gute wünschen! 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------


## Brava

Hallo Caro
Schlimm so ne Nachricht,ich drück die Daumen ganz fest

----------


## Caro

Danke... .
60 Euro Blutzoll (Gefahrenzulage) bekommen unsere Jungs da unten.
Als wenn man ein Menschenleben und die angst um jene die dort sind in Geld aufwiegen könnte. 
Kranke Gesellschaft... :Sad:

----------


## Julchen

hallo Caro,
*kopfschüttel, Magenumdreh, schrei* wie zynisch mit Menschen umgegangen wird, werde ich wohl nie verstehen.  
Ich wünsche dir Kraft! 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Caro,  
Angehörige und Freunde trifft so eine Nachricht hart, die Betroffenen sehen das meist ganz anders. Wie ist das in eurem Fall? 
Ich wünsche euch, dass er und alle seine Kameraden wieder unversehrt nach hause kommen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

das wünsche ich auch. 
mir gehts heute nicht so gut, weil ich meine entzündungen in den händen nicht in griff bekomme, seit mehreren wochen nicht  :embarrassed_cut:  und morgen 11 stunden am schalter stehn muss.  :angry_10: 
weiß noch gar net wie das gehn soll, aber irgendwie wird das schon..
denkt mal an mich und dann gehts mir bestimmt besser  :s_thumbup:

----------


## Julchen

hallo lucy,
ich wünsche dir gute Besserung!
11 Std. Schalterdienst - so lange! Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du es gut überstehst - morgen denke ich an dich und schick dir immer mal wieder einen guten Wunsch rüber. 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

das ist soo lieb von dir.danke, julchen, werde es schaffen..

----------


## Smurf

Hallo Lucy, 
nimmst Du denn was gegen die Schmerzen? Drücke auch die Daumen, daß Du den Tag heute gut überstehst. 
Smurf

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Lucy, 
elf Stunden am Schalter stehen ist eine ziemlich harte Regelung. Meine Tochter hat gerade ein Praktikum bei der Sparkasse gemacht, da gibt es gar keinen Schalter mehr, sondern ein Floor-Manager steht im Eingangsbereich, nach den Automaten, und kümmert sich um Kunden, die nicht an die Automaten wollen oder dort ein Problem haben und weist sie Kollegen/innen zu, die für "kleinere" Sachen Stehtische und für Längeres Beratungsplätze/sitzend zu Verfügung haben. Der Floor-Manager wechselt alle zwei Stunden, so dass niemand unmöglich lange stehen muss. 
Für heute toi toi toi, hast du wenigstens morgen frei? 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

@all,
jubel, endlich geschafft, waren insgesamt doch 12h. jetzt bin ich ausgepowert, aber wenigstens hat die kasse gestimmt.. 
@julchen
danke fürs daumendrücken 
@smurf
ja ich nehme schmerzmedis ibu 800, bzw. gestern nacht gabs tramadol, das half etwas und machte gute laune. schwindel inklusive 
@mämchen
ich steh ja net jeden tag am schalter. jeder muss alles machen: kundenberatung, info, kasse. sind immer nur 1-2 tage pro woche, aber mit rheuma schlaucht des ganz schön.
aber am we erhole ich mich richtig  :Smiley:

----------


## Küken

Heute gehts mir nicht so gut, 
weil a) mein Blut immer noch nciht stimmt
      b) mein Männe nur unterwegs ist
      c) ich Nitrat-Kopf-Aua vom feinsten hab und ich vielleicht ein bisschen vom Wetter genervt bin.  
Aber was solls es gibt schlimmeres und nuedrifgere Temperaturen sind ja Gott sei Dank im Anmarsch  :Smiley:   
Lg studibaby

----------


## Brava

Du Arme kannst einem leid tun,das Wetter macht mir auch zuschaffen,war auch heute beim Arzt Blutdruck ist zu niedrig 
Gute Besserung

----------


## mämchen

@Hi, Küken, ich knuddel dich mal und reich dir einen Eistee, vielleicht wird ja wenigstens das Kopfweh schnell besser... Und die ersten Wolken seh ich auch schon aufziehen, es ist nicht mehr so knallheiß.   
@Brava: was machst du wegen des Blutdrucks? Am besten kriegst du auch einen Eistee, Flüssigkeit ist nie verkehrt...   
Allen "angeschlagenen" gute Besserung wünscht 
Ute

----------


## Brava

Der ist ziemlich tief 78/ 67 bin wohl scheintod wie mein Arzt meint,ist aber öfter mal so

----------


## lucy230279

hey brava reiß dich zusammen, trink genug und versuch zu schlafen und lass mal deine family alleine klarkommen.
beherrsch dich, wir brauchen dich noch!!!
ansonsten komm ich persönlich vorbei und zwing dich!!

----------


## Smurf

@Brava,  
der Blutdruck ist zwar niedrig, aber nicht lebensbedrohlich niedrig. Kenne das auch, wenn es sehr heiß ist sowie gestern z.B. 
Viel trinken und nicht soooo viel machen, dann wird das schon wieder. 
Gruß, Smurf

----------


## Brava

danke schön
Lucy droh nicht,mir gehts gut 
Trink genug mach nur das nötigste 
Smurf
ich mach schon alles danke

----------


## lucy230279

bravalein, ich droh dir nur, wenn du dich nicht endlich mal um mich kümmerst..

----------


## Smurf

*.... weil ich heute meine Diagnose Rheuma bekommen habe und nun erstmal Cortison, genauer Prednisolon nehmen muß. Dann mal weitersehen. 
Alles ganz großer Mist! 
Traurige Grüße, Andrea   *

----------


## Klosterbruder

Die Seelsorge tut jedem gut und gibt uns die Hoffnung zurück die wir in schweren Stunden der Hingabe zu unseren Schmerzen verbraucht und vergeudet haben.
Innere Ruhe und harmonische Stunden mit unseren Liebsten
oder mit unserem Herrgott im Gebet sind solche Banner.
Sie sind die die uns helfen in uns zu gehen und Kraft zu tanken
wobei so ein Kännchen leckerer Melissen-Tee und Duftstäbchen mit Vanille Aroma
unsere Seele etwas nach oben heben dabei.
Um der Akustik noch ein wenig zu genüge zu tun ist so ein kleiner Zimmer-Brunnen der uns mit seinem plätschern im Hintergrund beruhigt und Kerzenlicht oder das Feuer in einem offenem Kamin was so schön knistert ebenfalls nicht zu verachten 
Wichtig ist dabei die Ruhe, die Ruhe die wir suchen und finden wollen und hierbei hoffentlich erfolgreich sind. 
Also Mut schöpfen und Ruhe suchen oder besser gesagt Kraft tanken in der Ruhe 
und gesund werden durch eigene verbesserte Lebensqualität und Umfelder

----------


## lucy230279

ach andrea, 
ich weiß wie schwer das ist.unterstützt dich wenigstens deine family und lars?
mich hat keiner unterstützt, nur ihr im forum.
wenn du nicht weiterkommst, sasg bescheid, bei mir sind die erinnerungen auch noch ganz frisch..
ich weiß0 wie du dich fühlst, aber gib nicht auf...

----------


## Klosterbruder

Unsere Andrea ist wie Du Lucy sie gibt nicht auf und Lebt 
Sie genießt und lebt mit Ihrem Lars und Ihrer Familie
Doch das Rheuma Du weist kommt vom Teufel

----------


## Smurf

*@ Lucy! 
Danke, ich werde darauf zurückkommen! Aber meine Familie und vor allem Lars unterstützen mich sehr, das baut auch wieder auf. Habe eben beschlossen, daß ich mal meine alten Kontakte nutze und einen mir sehr bekannten Rheumatologen anrufe, der leider keine Kassenzulassung hat, aber ich weiß, daß der für K-Pat. besondere Preise hat, also einfacher Satz in der Privatabrechnung. Das gönne ich mir und meinem Rheuma. 
@ Klosterbruder! 
Wenn Rheuma vom Teufel kommt, bin ich ein Engel...  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

vom teufel? dann bin ich wohl besessen?

----------


## Smurf

**lach mich weg* 
Lucy, der ist auch gut, der Spruch! Aber ich bleibe bei dem Engel!*  :c_laugh:

----------


## Klosterbruder

Auch Engel können besessen sein !
Doch in den Himmel kommen sie trotzdem rein. 
Auf das der Rheuma Schub nicht so lange andauert
GUTE BESSERUNG und viel Wärme

----------


## Smurf

*@ Klosterbruder! 
Nee, alles, aber keine Wärme! Ich schwitze unter 60 mg Prednisolon schon wie in den Wechseljahren... 
War eben schon lauwarm duschen, das tue ich sonst nur bei Temperaturen ab 35 Grad aufwärts! 
Außerdem verstärkt Wärme diesen Juckreiz, habe eben schon eine Allergietablette genommen, werde noch irre. 
Daran merkt man, daß heute nicht wirklich mein Tag ist, neben dem Rheuma waren es noch tausend andere Sachen, die mich leicht aus der Bahn geworfen haben, aber das wird alles schon wieder, wichtig ist jetzt erstmal meine Gesundheit! 
Engelchen Andrea*  :Zwinker:

----------


## Julchen

hallo smurf,
Mist, dass du heute so eine blöde Nachricht vom doc bekommen hast. 
Deine Idee zu dem Rheumatologen zu gehen, find ich gut.
Für eine Freundin von mir ist seit vielen Jahren ihr Laufsport eine große Hilfe gegen ihr Rheuma anzugehen.  
Fühl dich in den Arm genommen, tut mir leid für dich
liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Smurf

*@ Julchen,  
vielen lieben Dank! 
Andrea*

----------

